
Anticipating (versus reacting to) the next black swan - tortilla
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/anticipating-versus-reacting-to-the-next-black-swan/2011/03/28/AF6jZPPC_print.html
======
jbuzbee
A bit of a funny story - Took the family to see "The Black Swan" when it first
hit the theaters without knowing anything about it. So on the way there, I was
explained the concept of a Black Swan as a rare-event, an outlier, etc.
Needless to say, I was a bit red-faced during the lesbian ballerina scenes.
"Uh, Honey, this is a -different- kind of Black Swan"...

------
quintendf
A bit of a silly headline, considering that the very essence of a Black Swan
is that it cannot be anticipated or predicted in any way.

The article text does a slightly better job of clarifying this fact, but still
a little misleading.

